# What are you watching ?



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd appreciate to know which cheap and undervalued 
canadian stocks are on your watchlist.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Thread already exists:
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/6248-What-are-you-watching-right-now


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

sorry, but that thread is very old ( apr 2011 )
i'd like an up-dated version (as of to-day )
that is CHEAP - UNDERVALUED- CANADIAN STOCKS ONLY


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, here is a more recent thread on the same topic:
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/9329-What-are-you-watching/page2

Last post was exactly 1 month ago.
That good enough for you?


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Probably not Harold, can you hand hold too?


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

SORRY AGAIN......they are american (most of them )
and as of to-day, I'd like
CHEAP - UNDERVALUED - CANADIAN STOCKS ONLY.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

I like North American Palladium PDL right now. A couple key people left and few bad mishaps, but Palladium Spot price is running at a 1 year high and PDL is at a 1 year low.
I didn't put any real money into it though just play money but it can be 3 bagger from here.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

CLC. Very beaten up.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Haha I hold both of those (PDL and CLC) lost a little money on them both, just paper losses for now, hopefully they'll both shoot up.

Wait a sec, does it make sense that a watchlist contains a bunch of undervalued stocks? Cause if they are undervalued, then you should have bought them instead of just watching them, no? Stocks on your watchlist should be ones which you expect to dip, and you're watching until they dip so you can snag them. Or am I wrong?


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

Amabile, it makes a lot of sense to continue an existing thread for historic and developmental reasons. You can learn a lot from it, e.g. you could compare what happened a year ago, what stocks investors were interested in, what sectors, what changed. You can get a lot of information from existing threads. And do you think you will get the desired answers if you scream at people?

Edit: Continuing an existing thread also helps uncluttering the forum. There are many duplicate threads which make it sometimes really difficult to find the information you want.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree with Pucki; no need whatsoever to have started another thread with the identical name/purpose. 

Old threads are always revived. It's not difficult at all to ignore the stocks you're not interested in; why separate by country?

It's the same as starting a 2013 only 'what are you buying/selling thread', what for?


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Have you all turned into the royal mail? Who cares if he started a new thread. In any case there aren't clear rules about when to start a new thread so you can't blame him. On some forums the etiquette is to never reply to old threads older than a few weeks, even if you want to discuss the exact topic in another thread you're expected to start a new one. So when coming to a new forum it's difficult to know what the etiquette is, unless there is a "rules - all new forum members read" topic which specifically spells it out.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Sherlock said:


> Have you all turned into the royal mail?


Puki and I are just helping because he's busy with the spammers now. :biggrin:


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Some of the gold companies: ABX, G, IMG, Kinross
Base metals and coal: TCK, First quantum minerals, inmet
Industrial: BBD.B, AM
Agricultural: POT
Oil and gas: SU, CNQ, TLM, LNV, PBN, ECA
Energy services: FRC, TriCan, CFW, PHX, Badger
Insruance: MFC
Technology: RIMM (speculative), CSU
Wood and Lumber: UFS, Stella Jones
Uranium: CCO, Denison Mines, Uranium One

Anyhow, those are some stocks that come to my mind right now to look into further.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't want to be a thread police (that was not my intent), but a 1 month old thread can hardly be considered "old".
How recent does a thread have to be? 1 hour?

So what if a lot of the discussion were on US stocks - it is easy to start taking about Canadian stocks.
Many stocks listed by PMRE above are cross-traded.

Surely we can't have a new thread for every nuance, every variation of a topic.
What's next - a _What are you watching_ for Canadian oil sector stocks with a P/E of < 18, P/B of < 1, and a D/E of 2?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Lol Harold.

I think I'll start a thread [for each] about what is hot in Brazil & Down Under; it's summer there now, and I love those markets.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

THANK-YOU PMREdmonton, that's exactly what I was looking for.
some I already have, others you mentioned I will look into further.
daddybigbucks, thanks for PDL
MyOwnAdvisor, thanks for CLC
so you other folks keep them coming.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> Puki and I are just helping because he's busy with the spammers now. :biggrin:


Thanks God there is something to take his mind of replies with quote ;-)


----------



## Antlese (Jul 14, 2012)

A few "traders" that are on my watch list and are stocks that I have bought and sold in the last 12 months to juice my dividend income are:
MCB,HRN,FRC,AM,CHE.UN.
All of these (except HRN) pay me nice dividends while I wait to hit my sell target


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I should have added pipelines: TRP, ILP.un, pembina pipelines

Don`t like any of the pure utility plays at this price point.

Retailers: the only one that I like is Cdn Tire. I prefer the american companies, WMT and TGT, frankly speaking. Amazon is a good company but horribly overvalued and doubtful it can grow into its valuation. They basically pursue a zero profit policy and benefit from lax rules for state sales taxes to put bricks and mortar companies out of business. Meanwhile the market sees it building up its network of warehouses and delivery logistics across the country and imagines further efficiencies, economies of scale to eventually produce better margins and profits more befitting their present valuation. The only mistake is that everyone assumes no one can ever compete with them and I am not that convinced and will pass. However, I am leery of most retailers because of Amazon`s scorched Earth policies. Those who can compete will be specialized and have an online presence of their own. I do like Ebay but that is more for their Paypal division.

Banks - many avoiding for fear of mortgage losses. Probably RBC, TD and BNS are your best bets. Some just use a ``Dogs`strategy and buy the one with the highest yield. I like BNS myself but TD has been doing the best recently and is the strongest retail bank.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

AMABILE said:


> MyOwnAdvisor, thanks for CLC
> so you other folks keep them coming.


Never was watching CLC... now took a glance at it.... extremely high yield 11+%....how sustainable is it? looks like in Jan 11 they reduce dividends...
and what was a reason for a huge drop about 30% in Nov 2012? for stock with beta 0.1 it;s unusual,,,


----------



## riseofamillionaire (Feb 23, 2012)

MRD Melcor Developments - Alberta/BC home builder, real estate owner, land owner. Still undervalued even given the recent run up.
SNC SNC Lavalin - Scandal and uncertainty have made this cheap, turnaround play if that's your cup of tea
SAT Asian Television Network - Niche broadcaster with no debt, good growth outlook, not very undervalued now but great underfollowed, underappreciated company
MTY MTY Food Group - shopping center restaurants, growth internationally and by acquisition, fair price
BDI Black Diamond Group - workforce accommodations for oil and gas industry, 2 Australian acquisitions in December, buy this pullback 

I'm long all. These are the stocks I would consider adding too now.


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Rise of Millionaire. You haven't commented on Prism PM lately. I notice it has had a pretty good pullback. What are your thoughts on this going forward?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

riseofamillionaire said:


> MTY MTY Food Group - shopping center restaurants, growth internationally and by acquisition, fair price
> 
> 
> I'm long all. These are the stocks I would consider adding too now.


I'd prefer SRV.UN over MTY... MTY yield just 1% and SRV.UN more than 8%


----------



## riseofamillionaire (Feb 23, 2012)

maxandrelax said:


> Hey Rise of Millionaire. You haven't commented on Prism PM lately. I notice it has had a pretty good pullback. What are your thoughts on this going forward?


Still like it. Last quarter was not so good and they cut the dividend but since then they declared another dividend. I'm not sure if the growth is there but it's still cheap, relatively underfollowed, great BS, cool niche.


----------



## riseofamillionaire (Feb 23, 2012)

gibor said:


> I'd prefer SRV.UN over MTY... MTY yield just 1% and SRV.UN more than 8%


Funny you mentioned SRV.UN, I recently sold for a nice gain but agree it is a nice security. MTY is different from the high yielding restraunts. Stanley Ma is dead set on on growth. As long as he's CEO I feel he can make it work. imo one of the best CEOs in Canada.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Was wondering what are you watching (to buy)? I'm watching some energy/oil stocks : COP, CVX, SU 
Also JNJ, K .... Hold everything except K , want to buy more shares and prices becoming more attractive


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Imperial Metals (III), after the huge tailings pond spill and a 41% drop - curious to see how much further it goes in a few days.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

gibor said:


> Was wondering what are you watching (to buy)? I'm watching some energy/oil stocks : COP, CVX, SU
> Also JNJ, K .... Hold everything except K , want to buy more shares and prices becoming more attractive


SLF / MFC, RY, TOU, VET, XGD, QQQ (holding none of these currently). May end up doing a little more selling than buying over the next few months in anticipation for a move this coming fall / winter. Looking at either purchasing a re-sale home or new construction on a few acres so I figured it would be best to accumulate a little extra cash. Sometimes life / work gets in the way of your investments plans. It's all for the best long term and if I end up not needing the cash than I can put the money back to work in the market at some point.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

CU and RCI.B. 

Keep the corrections coming please.


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

For the 20 stocks I follow they are all too expensive. Would need to see a 10% to 15% drop before I'd buy.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

My Own Advisor said:


> CU and RCI.B.
> 
> Keep the corrections coming please.


CU I'd like also to get, but only if it really going down double-digits (and I don't believe it's going to fall so hard)....RCI.B I already accumu;ated enough in lat 3 years


----------



## Time4earlyretirement (Feb 21, 2014)

Cineplex (CGX). 

Has seen poor performance over Q2 and most likely Q3. However the safe yield is approaching 4%, and safe to say they are basically a monopoly in Canada. Always add during quarters of poor movie performance.


----------



## gimme_divies (Feb 12, 2011)

Hoping to initiate a position in DE (Deere) if it pulls back a little further, same with HSY (Hershey). Also hoping to top up positions in MKC (McCormick) and GE.


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a fairly long watch list to add to BP, MO, MCD and/or initiate PG, NSRGY, JNJ, AZN, NVS, Swisscom, SwissRe, MunichRe


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

I'm watching these to possibly add to my positions:

CCO
LAS
SAP
TRP
BCE
T


----------



## lostwords (Feb 21, 2014)

Eit.un
lre


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I also setup RSI oversold alerts on my core holdings (mostly dividend champions/contenders and Canadian blue-chips) , maybe buy after getting alerts


----------



## plasmasnake (Apr 17, 2014)

I've been interested in SAP for a while but was never able to decide on a good entry point. Also potentially interested in CCO.



gibor said:


> I also setup RSI oversold alerts on my core holdings (mostly dividend champions/contenders and Canadian blue-chips) , maybe buy after getting alerts


What do you use to set up your alerts?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

plasmasnake said:


> I've been interested in SAP for a while but was never able to decide on a good entry point. Also potentially interested in CCO.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use to set up your alerts?


In CIBC Investor Edge you can setup tens of alerts for every stock , one of them RSI Oversold (I think it's when RSI going below 40), I noticed that usually after I get oversold alert, stock starting to rebound....


----------



## plasmasnake (Apr 17, 2014)

gibor said:


> In CIBC Investor Edge you can setup tens of alerts for every stock , one of them RSI Oversold (I think it's when RSI going below 40), I noticed that usually after I get oversold alert, stock starting to rebound....


Cool, thanks. I use Questrade for my TFSA and their alerts suck. I just opened a non-registered iTrade account a couple of weeks ago though, so I'll see if their's is any better. I thought you might be using some other free website so that's why I asked.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Try globeinvestor.com ....

CIBC has pretty good alerts:
Price drops below or rises above 
Price gap UpDown At opening trade 
P/E drops below or rises above 
Reaches a new 52-week HighLowHigh or Low
Price changes +/- 2.5%+/- 5%+/- 10%+/- 20% from previous close 
Crosses its 15 Day30 Day60 DayAll moving average 
Changes +/- 2.5%+/- 5%+/- 10%+/- 20% faster than the S&P TSX/Composite/DJIA/NASDAQ over the last 7 days14 days
Trading volume exceeds 10 day avg by 10%20%30%40%50%
RSI over bought/sold 
RSI under bought/sold 
Stock Split Announced 
Earnings Estimates
Quarterly earnings estimates announced 
Annual earnings estimates announced 
News Alerts
News Stories from Reuters 
(In-depth stories, breaking news and analysis by e-mail)
Analyst Reports Alerts
Analyst Reports For All Providers 
(Company-based analyst research)


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi all...

one stock that has me a bit puzzled is Sears Canada - symbol SCC

PE is 4.71, yield is 5%, I mean - they are making money...
Their CEO just announced he's leaving at yr end- SP tanked to low...
They sell stuff in a market I know next to nothing about - I mean - I know that there is likely lots of competition in that space - fashion etc. (Me? I tend to shop at The Bay and Gap more than Sears.)
Is this stock a classic value trap? Is there some upside to this stock...looks like a bargain, but...(been burned before....)

PS: I did more research on this - it sounds like Sears is "winding down" - much of their pay-out in divvies comes not from retail ops but from selling all of their store locations..analysts report that they are selling "their crown jewel store locations" leaving them with...well...poorer ones


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Definitely a value trap. If they're making money now, they won't for long. Same store sales are plummeting. They probably won't exist in a year or two. It's not an investment. Have you shopped there lately? Do you know anyone else who has? I don't, and wouldn't, unless there maybe there was a liquidation. I'd rather invest in the Bay.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

doctrine said:


> Definitely a value trap. If they're making money now, they won't for long. Same store sales are plummeting. They probably won't exist in a year or two. It's not an investment. Have you shopped there lately? Do you know anyone else who has? I don't, and wouldn't, unless there maybe there was a liquidation. I'd rather invest in the Bay.


Target is much worse than Sears  I like Ikea , but don't know if they are trading


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

gibor said:


> Target is much worse than Sears  I like Ikea , but don't know if they are trading


Ikea is privately held, unfortunately.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

dubmac said:


> PS: I did more research on this - it sounds like Sears is "winding down" - much of their pay-out in divvies comes not from retail ops but from selling all of their store locations..analysts report that they are selling "their crown jewel store locations" leaving them with...well...poorer ones


They will have to transform from a department store to a method that keeps their Kenmore and Craftsman brands going. They do not need their crown jewel store locations for that and they know it.

Their "Sears Home" stores are an attempt at keeping home furnishings going but they are up against the Leons of the world and probably don't stand a chance. I do peruse their online catalog from time to time to compare certain products I will likely buy elsewhere unless pricing is competitive. The only things I recall I have bought at Sears in the past 5-10 years were a toddler's playpen and a patio seating set (competitive pricing).


----------

